# New Outback & bathroom hardware



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay all,

Getting ready for the maiden voyage & realized the towel rack, toothbrush holder, soap dish & tp dispenser are all lying in the clothes hamper. No screws, no directions, no nothing. I can start drilling but would prefer to know where to & not to before I start punching holes. Is this the common delivery condition?

Some kind of template or even a picture would sure be helpful. Anyone had this experience?









Thanks as always.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know about everyone, but our 28RSS came the same way. We still have not put any of thoese things on the wall.








We can't seem to figure out just what Keystone had in mind about where this stuff was supposed to go. As for the TP we bought a free standing holder at Bed Bath and Beyond. It has a heavy base, is about 30" tall and the roll holder is is at a rt angle to the pole. It is compact enought so that we can store it in the corner behind the toilet, and then put is where it is convenient to use, when needed.

Speaking of Bed, Bath and Beyond, while there we also purchased a multi level storage rack that is designed to fit in the corner of a tub or shower. It uses a tension rod to hold in place and is small enoughtto fit in the corner of the shower. The little triangle shelves are large enough to hold the stuff you need while taking a shower.

Happy Camping,

Tom


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey guys I just got a cool 3 tiered towel bar at Camping world. It mounted nicely on the wall above the toilet. The mounting hardware was actually designed for it to hang over the top of the door. But I cut the brackets and drilled holes in them so I could screw it into the wall. Now I can hang 3 full sized bath towels in a very small space. We really needed this









Oh, by the way. We also found all of our accessories in a bag inside the hamper with no screws or instructions. I guess they leave it up to you to do whatever you want. The only thing I even used was the hand towel ring which I screwed into the side of the cabinet by the sink.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Jim,

That is a good idea







that towel ring is the one thing that my wife wants me to hang in the bath.

tom


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We didn't use any of that stuff either.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

The guy that performed my walk through showed us all of the stuff and told us that they left it off on purpose because it allows the buyer to decide where/if they want the stuff put up or not. My stuff is still sitting in the "laundry bag" (which is basically useless IMO).


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We were told the same as Paul....

IMO it was just plastic junk (at least the stuff that was in ours) and the only usable piece is the little round towel ring.

I have not decided what to use... I have shopped just have not found what "catches my eye" yet. So I will keep looking for that perfect fit









I have come up with the idea to add a clothes bar at the very top of the shower to use hangers on and then can spread several towels at a time to dry. There are 5 of us...


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Same deal here with just a bag of parts to install, or not. I went the exact same route as Cal Jim. CW towel rack behind the stool and the plastic towel ring on the cabinet beside the sink.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I saw the bag of parts when we bought the trailer and was going to install the stuff when we got it, but when we picked up the trailer, everything had been installed. The towel ring is by the light switches over the toilet, the towel bar is on the back of the door and the tp holder in the open space next to the toilet under the linen cabinet. It all works pretty well for us.

I bought an adjustable shower curtain rod that I put at the top of the shower in the middle so we can hang our wet towels on clothes hangers.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I have to agree that these are a bit awkward to find a place for each. The toilet paper holder has perplexed us as to where it should go. No matter where we think to put it, it seem like it will be in the way or just a good place to get 'bumped'. Our dealer told us the same thing about letting us choose where to install but we got the screws with ours, I think. action


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

For the toilet paper I prefer not having it installed. I like just setting the roll on the little shelf under the towll cabinet. Just my thoughts.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ours was all installed by the dealer prior to picking up the unit. Set up similar to Mike's, mostly I'm sure because we both bought from the same dealer. Toothbrush holder is to the left of the sink, towel bar is on the door, towel ring is behind the toliet, and the TP is in the open space below the linen cabinet.

Tim


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I showed this thead to my wife and she thinks it's pretty funny that men will sit around and talk about stuff like this.







Hey, men use toilet paper too!

I too got the bag of stuff for my 21 RS. I discovered it, in the clothes hamper, about a week after I had the trailer. Actually, I thought the clothes hamper was kind of a waste of space at first but after we used it we decided we really like it a lot. The dealer gave me the screws when I asked for them but like most of you really couldn't find a good spot to mount anything.

Toilet paper needs to be where you can reach it easy!!!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Okay so I guess I need to start signing my post... female here









~Monette


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

This probably means a new survey is in order: How many men only, how many women only and how many couples are on the forum.

I am on the right forum, I think









Walter


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Well for me I think the confusion is that Don doesn't get the opportunity to post very much due all the working he has done lately







Meetings, meetings, and more meetings







I can't fuss...it is what makes us able to go, go, go








And I do try to do everything here so he doesn't have to do things on his days off, like mow the grass, etc...

Don = NWCamper

Monette = NWCamper2 action

That said Walter, we both use toilet paper too









Hope I am on the right forum


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Joking aside, if I didnt have the trips with the trailer to look forward to, I would freak out. My job, like others, has gotten much more intense the last couple of years and the time off has become very important to me. My sister and I are also taking care of our father whose health is rapidly fading. There are so many nice folks on the Outbacker's Forum and it's great to exchange information both serious and lighhearted.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I mounted the towel ring on the white linen cabinet, right next to the sink. The TP holder is under the Medicine Cabinet, and I didn't use the other stuff.

I will add a spring rod in the shower.
I also added some 3M hooks on the wall for hanging stuff.

I like the hamper too. Nice place to put the dirties.

To answer the poll: NDJollyMon <~~~~MALE


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

we to had a bag full of goodies also.... 
I dont think I used any of them...I went and bought a brushed nickle towel ring and mounted it on the side of the cab. we set the TP on the shelf ( thats where we store it anyways) and I love the hamper. I put a removable chain on the door so it was more friendly and I also bought another bag so when I was washing the others and it was full I could put another one in. I also lined our shower curtin with a plastic one.

Kim


----------



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Hmmm..

We installed the toothbrush holder on the side of the medicine cabinet above the sink. Comes in very handy! The toilet paper...is right in front of the potty - up a little higher than the normal toilet paper holder....so it won't get bumbed (also works well) - the ring towel holder on the wall to the right of the medicine cabinet (above the sink) - make sure you hang it far enough away...so the towel doesn't hang on your toothbrushes. Didn't find a place for the towel bar. Factory installed hooks in several places (towels hang there nicely) and the shower stall walls don't go all the way to the ceiling so we have 3 sides of the shower stall to hang towels over....

I thought it was a little rude not to include the screws....


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Just install it where you want too.









I have put ours up once a month. Don't ask why. I put my towel rack above the back of the shower. The small hand towel rack left side of the medicine cabinet and the tooth brush on the right bottom side.

The dirty clothes bag well my wife took the bag out and put in a trash can. We use the spot behind the water heater / under the seat to put are dirty clothes.

Have a good week, sunny


----------

